# I need to share



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

I felt the need to share... We've had a Great Pyr for just over 6 years. Got a new puppy this spring.
Just for comparison we took pictures of our 8 year old and our 8 month old.
Won't be without one again for many reasons, my protection and animal protection.
By the time the young one is ready to guard on her own the older one will be 10 years old.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Smart move and great looking LGD.


----------

